# Miking a cello?



## Hybrid138 (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone have any tips on miking a cello. Mic placement and stuff like that. I read the know lots about miking acoustics so I'm thinking xy technique but I don't know where I should put the mics? This is for recording purposes.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 19, 2011)

You'll probably need a couple of mics. Don't mic to close to the bridge/bowing area, as you'll get a lot of rosin and not so much pitch. Maybe get one toward the middle/top of the neck, angled down at the body, and another aimed straight at the body from a couple feet away. Also, my recording teacher advocated placing a mic near the performer's ear.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Dec 19, 2011)

I think most mics I can use at once is two... so one at the neck and one by the bridge?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 20, 2011)

To reiterate, *don't get too close to where the bow is going to be*. All you'll get from that is the sound of horse hair scraping against steel. One at the neck and one pointed toward the bridge/body, maybe a foot or two away.


----------



## Hammy (Dec 20, 2011)

It should definitely be under the bridge portion of the cello yet still oposite of the F-holes. Place it around 10 inches so you dont get caught in it. A second mic at ear height sounds like it makes a lot of sense.

EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX1vVp7lZAs << Examples


----------



## Hybrid138 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice/tips guys! That video helped a lot too. I'm also going to record a Cajon Drum Box. Any advice for these?

Meinl Bass Cajon with Foot Pedal and Ebony Frontplate and more Hand Drums at GuitarCenter.com.


----------

